# Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Q3 2019)



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2019)

Moin!

Welche Grafikkarten nutzt ihr derzeit zum Spielen? Gegenüber der  vorherigen Umfrage haben wir etwas aufgeräumt. Es gibt neue Produkte und  einige alte wurden zusammengefasst.

Wenn ihr mehrere Systeme habt, zählt die (aktuell) meistgenutzte Grafikkarte.
Wenn ihr gerade aufgerüstet habt, dann schreibt doch bitte dazu, von welcher auf welche Grafikkarte.*

2019:*
2. Quartal
Q4 2018/Q1 2019 
*
2018:*
3. Quartal
2. Quartal
1. Quartal
*
2017:*
Winter
Herbst
Sommer
Frühjahr*

2016:*
Winter
Sommer
April/Mai
Februar/März
Januar*

2015:*
Oktober - Dezember
Juli + August
April + Mai
März
Februar
Januar*

2014:*
Dezember
Oktober
Juli/August
Mai/Juni
März
Januar*

2013:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar*

2012:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar
*
2011:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar*

2010:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FussyTom (2. August 2019)

_[X] Geforce GTX 1080 Ti

(ASUS ROG GTX1080Ti Strix O11G)

Da wird sich auch die nächsten 2 Jahre nichts ändern, denke ich. _


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. August 2019)

[X] Geforce GTX 1070

(Zotac GTC1070 AMP! Extreme)

Meine aktuellen Spiele brauchen auch nicht mehr. Hätte aber schon Lust auf ein Upgrade...


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. August 2019)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> [X] Geforce GTX 1070
> 
> (Zotac GTC1070 AMP! Extreme)
> 
> Meine aktuellen Spiele brauchen auch nicht mehr. Hätte aber schon Lust auf ein Upgrade...



Geht mir mit meiner Palit GTX 1060 Jetstream (6GB) nicht anders. Aber wenn, dann soll sich ein Upgrade ja auch lohnen, d.h. es müsste auch ein (mindestens) WQHD-Monitor her und eben eine GraKa, die den gut befeuern kann. Und dann reden wir in Summe schon wieder von einer Investition, mit der man entweder dick in Urlaub fliegen oder ein Zimmer neu einrichten könnte.

Von daher, so lange Spiele selbst in FHD so wunderschön aussehen und noch zufriedenstellend befeuert werden können von der 1060, bleibt sie erstmal. Zumal die Zeit, die ich zum Zocken zur Verfügung habe oder dafür tatsächlich aufwenden möchte, ohnehin immer mehr schrumpft.


----------



## nevs2k (2. August 2019)

_[X] Radeon VII

Mit der Leistung der Radeon VII in WQHD momentan total zufrieden. Bildet durch UV und angepasster Lüfterkurve mit dem neuen Ryzen 7 3700X ein prima Gespann zum Zocken. 

 Für meinen Zweitrechner warte ich allerdings aktuell noch auf die Herstellerkarten der Radeon RX 5700 XT. Und mein Sohnemann benötigt ebenfalls einen neuen Pixelbeschleuniger. Wird wohl eine Radeon RX 5700 werden. 
Es wurde letztendlich für den zweiten Rechenknecht sowie für meinen Junior eine Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56. Im Mindstar für 239 € zugeschlagen und für diesen Preis eine wirklich gute und akzeptable Leistung für mich in WQHD und für meinen Sohn in FHD@144 Hz natürlich ein ordentlicher Schub im Vergleich zur vorherigen Sapphire RX 470 8GB Nitro+!  _


----------



## Nef (2. August 2019)

1080 Ti. Die muss auch noch min. 4 Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten. Vielleicht sogar noch länger. Hab das 10 Jahre Garantie-Packet für das Monster gebucht^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. August 2019)

Unverändert eine Wassergekühlte RTX2080ti. 
AMD immer noch zu langsam, nVidia selber hat noch nichts schnelleres, also habe ich keine Wahl als das alte Ding zu behalten.


----------



## KaterTom (2. August 2019)

Seit über 2 Jahren die 1080 ti. Gääähn... Weckt mich, wenn es was besseres - im Sinne von schneller UND bezahlbar - gibt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. August 2019)

Seit einem Jahr eine Geforce 1070. Super leise und ausreichend schnell. Falls es jetzt tatsächlich wieder preislichen Wettbewerb geben wird, könnte die aber bis Ende des Jahres ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

Eine RX 580 welche wahrscheinlich Anfang nächsten Jahres gegen eine RX 5700 XT getauscht wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. August 2019)

*Nvidia GeForce RTX2080Ti*
Bei mir wohl eher eine GTX als eine RTX, dieses Feature benötige ich nicht wirklich, aber anders bekommt man nicht die beste Leistung.
Naja, wie dem auch sei, sie ist sehr leise, Volt und Takt angepasst - siehe Sig.
Ich hoffe sehr das Intel bald mit ihren Grafikarten ankommt, denn Nvidia steigt immer wieder auf die Bremse, kein wunder wenn nur ein schwacher Gegner Jahrelang nichts liefert.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (5. August 2019)

RX580 8GB
Hätte eigentlich Bock auf eine neue Grafikkarte, aber bisher stemmt sie noch fast alles in 1080p@60FPS.


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

Dieses Jahr erst auf RX580 8GB aufgerüstet, reicht vollkommen für meinen FHD Monitor @60Hz


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. August 2019)

1080 und das wird sich vorübergehend nicht ändern...


----------



## da_mich (7. August 2019)

Interessant wie viele hier angeblich eine RTX 2080 Ti benutzen   Laut der Hardware Ermittlung durch Steam benutzen lediglich ~0.4% der Spieler eine solche Karte. 
Da diese Statistik nicht einmal Ansatzweise mit der automatischen Auswertung durch Steam übereinstimmt würde ich diese Grafik nicht all zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## redeye5 (7. August 2019)

da_mich schrieb:


> Interessant wie viele hier angeblich eine RTX 2080 Ti benutzen   Laut der Hardware Ermittlung durch Steam benutzen lediglich ~0.4% der Spieler eine solche Karte.
> Da diese Statistik nicht einmal Ansatzweise mit der automatischen Auswertung durch Steam übereinstimmt würde ich diese Grafik nicht all zu ernst nehmen.



Die Nutzerbasis ist völlig verschieden. Gerade unter den aktiveren Nutzern sind hier weitaus mehr Leute mit Oberklasse/High end Gedöns. Bei Steam tummeln sich alle möglichen Leute und der Großteil hat vermutlich einen fertig PC, nutzt den der Eltern, Omas Bügeleisen oder sonstwas.

@Topic: Ich werde meiner 1080ti wohl auch noch eine Weile treu bleiben. Für WQHD reicht die völlig aus und nur wegen Raytracing auf eine 2080ti zu wechseln ist mir bei allem Enthusiasmus dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## magickitt (7. August 2019)

Meine GTX 980 ti mit Arctic kühler und mid BIOS .macht ganz locker eine 1080 GTX platt den neuen Kram Brauch ich noch nicht .auch mein Fax 8350 gurgelt bei stabilen 5.2 GHz bei 1.44 Volt Rum .NB auf 3000 und hat Link auch und voila alles lauft sogar einiges in 4k flüssig


----------



## Joker_54 (7. August 2019)

[X] GTX980Ti Gaming Rig
[X] GTX 780 Hackintosh (Video Rig, wegen Kompatibilität)

Die GTX 980Ti war günstiger und besser als eine 1060 und wird wohl wieder eine gute Zeit lang halten.
Bei aktuellen Hardwarepreisen muss sie das auch, wenn der "Unterbau" schon soviel wie ein kompletter PC vor ein paar Jahren kostet...


----------



## Schak28 (7. August 2019)

[x] RTX 2080Ti 

Bin zufrieden mit der Leistung unter WQHD.


----------



## TJW65 (7. August 2019)

Meine 780 würde ich eigentlich auch ganz gerne noch behalten, aber ob das funktioniert weiß ich noch nicht.

Die gute beginnt in letzter Zeit immer häufiger ein-zwei nette Artefakte mit ins Bild zu streuen 

Wir vermutlich in den nächsten paar Monaten eine RX 5700xt plus wqhd Monitor. Das hält dann hoffentlich auch eine Weile.


----------



## eXzession (7. August 2019)

Seit 3 Monaten eine RTX 2080


----------



## WiP3R (7. August 2019)

Vega 64 Air auf Custom WaKü umgebaut. Aktuell undervolted und vermutlich bleibt die auch noch eine gaaaanze Weile in Betrieb.

Was klicke ich da eigt. an? Vega 64 Liquid oder Air?


----------



## Bash0r (7. August 2019)

HD7970 Ghz 

Neuer Monitor und schneller GPU wäre aber schon mal ganz nett. 
Mal sehen.


----------



## bruderbethor (7. August 2019)

[X] GTX 1070

(GTX 1070 Mobil)


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. August 2019)

Immer noch eine gtx 1080. Wird Zeit für ein Upgrade. Leider gibt es noch keine bezahlbare Karte mit 20GB Vram.


----------



## compisucher (7. August 2019)

[X] RTX 2080 seit genau 9 Tagen 
Nachdem der 3800x (für mich) nicht lieferbar war und ich "plötzlich" zu viel Geld hatte...


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2019)

Bin seit einem halben Jahr sehr zufrieden mit einer GTX 1070 unterwegs. Laut Sendeverlauf ist heute mein neuer Unterbau eingetroffen (Ryzen 7 3700x), damit sollte ich dann erstmal wieder gut für die Zukunft aufgestellt sein.


----------



## chill_eule (7. August 2019)

Bash0r schrieb:


> HD7970 Ghz
> 
> Neuer Monitor und schneller GPU wäre aber schon mal ganz nett.
> Mal sehen.



Die ist mir dieses Jahr kaputt gegangen, sonst wären wir zu zweit


----------



## Lord_Richi (7. August 2019)

Habe grade einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt mit einer Gainward 2070 Super hatte vorher einen Pallit GTX670


----------



## restX3 (7. August 2019)

Nach wie vor GTX 1080.
Sollte eines Tages die Grafikkarten Preise sich wieder auf ein normales menschliches Niveau bewegen, kauf ich gerne eine neue.


----------



## Kaioshin86 (7. August 2019)

Ich nutze eine Radeon VII mit Lüfter-Mod. Die habe ich bei den Kleinanzeigen neu für 550€ inklusive Versand erstanden. Ich bin völlig zufrieden und der Release der neuen Navi Karten ändert daran auch nichts,da ich mehr Rohleistung für einen ähnlichen Kostenaufwand bekommen habe!


----------



## Amon (7. August 2019)

Die 1070Ti reicht immer noch locker aus.


----------



## HisN (7. August 2019)

Danke an @Raff dass er auch die Enthusiasten bedenkt^^


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2019)

RTX 2080Ti; wassergekühlt - pfeilschnell, leise und kühl


----------



## magickitt (7. August 2019)

Meine GTX 980 ti mit Arctic kühler und mod BIOS .macht ganz locker eine 1080 GTX platt den neuen Kram Brauch ich noch nicht .auch mein Fx 8350 gurgelt bei stabilen 5.2 GHz bei 1.44 Volt Rum .NB auf 3000 und hat Link auch und voila alles lauft sogar einiges in 4k flüssig


----------



## _ololo_ (7. August 2019)

RTX 2080; wassergekühlt - nicht ganz so schnell wie eine 2080TI (dafür um Welten günstiger), lautlos und bei 45°C


----------



## kmf (7. August 2019)

Vega 64 Wakü im neuen Ryzen 3700X-Rechner, bis Navi 21 rauskommt

GTX 1080 Ti im alten Ryzen 1800X-Sys


----------



## netheral (7. August 2019)

Nach wie vor eine lautlos gekühlte, deutlich übertaktete 1060 (ca. 2150 MHz in Spielen) mit 6 GiB, die momentan noch für meine Ansprüche voll und ganz reicht. Und aus nem Bauchgefühl, "jetzt doch einfach mal was neues zu haben", rüste ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf, daher bleibt die erstmal.

Zudem kaufe ich zurzeit eigentlich nie Vollpreis-Spiele und mein Pile of Shame explodiert mittlerweile - und beinhaltet nur Titel, die darauf problemlos auf 1080p Ultra laufen, viele machen auch mit DSR keine Probleme. Wenn ich denn mal zum Spielen kommen würde, momentan ist da eher Flaute.

Wenn irgendwann mal mehr Zeit und Lust wieder da sind, wird aber *vielleicht* auf WQHD und eine potentere Grafikkarte gewechselt. Warum nur vielleicht? Ich möchte die momentanen Preise einfach nicht durch einen Kauf legitimieren. Für mich ist jede aktuelle Karte oberhalb von 250 Euro deutlich überteuert und ich bin schlicht nicht bereit, das zu bezahlen. Dafür kickt mich PC Gaming momentan einfach nicht genug, die Magie ist für mich irgendwie weg. Zurzeit ist für mich ein gemoddetes Minecraft deutlich interessanter als ein AAA-Spiel, da ich mich dort frei ausleben kann und ständig etwas neues kommt - und das braucht keine 2080 Ti. Das einzige interessante Spiel, das in Zukunft erscheinen wird, ist Cyberpunk. Es lohnt also einfach nicht. Wahrscheinlich bin ich damit dann auch nicht mehr die Zielgruppe.


----------



## matti30 (7. August 2019)

Asus 2080 Strix OC sehr feine Karte.


----------



## Palmdale (7. August 2019)

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11G, frühestens abgelöst durch RTX 3080Ti


----------



## MoneyRulez (7. August 2019)

Letzten Monat von gtx 970 auf rtx 2070 aufgerüstet. Das Modell hat nur doppelte Slot Höhe und ist sehr Energieeffizient. Nutze beide Karten Parallel zum Rendern, die rtx 2070 eignet sich später gut als Zweitkarte, sobald die 30x0 Serie kommt. Beim Offline rendern werden immer die Cudacores aller installierten Karten parallel genutzt. Da ist es nützlich energieeffiziente Karten zu nutzen, die maximal 2,5 Slot belegen, so kann man leichter 2-3 Karten parallel verwenden.


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2019)

Wir haben drei Systeme bei uns stehen:

 MSI RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X
 MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
 Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme


----------



## Ares-06 (7. August 2019)

[X] EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 Hybrid

und wird nicht gewechselt bis mindestens! 100%+ Leistungszuwachs + VRAM bei unter 800 Euronen erreicht wird. Wird also noch 1-2 Jahre dauern. *hust* 

Uff... der Anteil der RTX 2080 Ti überrascht mich. Mich hatte es schon damals ziemlich geschmerzt für die 1080 Ti so viel Geld auszugeben zu haben und die 2080 Ti ist schon in der Basisversion um einiges teurer.. .


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2019)

Ist bei mir auch so, habe noch nie soviel wie mit meine 2080 Grafikkarte bezahlt und daher werde ich diese Grafikkarte nun einige Zeit behalten und so schnell nicht mehr aufrüsten. Für den Preis meine 2080 Grafikkarte(930 Euro) habe ich 2016 zwei 1070 Grafikkarten bekommen.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. August 2019)

[X] 5700XT


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. August 2019)

1080 Ti Strix oc
(für 570€)

Mal schaun was nach Turing kommt.
Bis dahin isses "begrenzt spannend" für mich.


----------



## Flossenheimer (7. August 2019)

Asus Strix 1080 Ti OC ... wird auch bei mir vorerst nicht gewechselt bis es eine wirklich sinnvolle Option zum Aufrüsten gibt.


----------



## sgdJacksy (7. August 2019)

Von meiner 980Ti wieder zurück auf eine 970er.
Aber demnächst wird's eine RX 5700 XT.
P/L passt dort einfach am besten und vor allem ohne Abstriche.


----------



## Traghetti (7. August 2019)

Derzeit unterwegs mit einer
GT 1030 (EVGA, 2GiB GDDR5, passiv, low-profile).


----------



## ThideX (7. August 2019)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080TI, wahrscheinlich noch für die nächsten 2 bis 4 jahren.

Danach werde ich schauen wie viele rtx spiele draußen sind und sich eine rtx der zweiten bzw. Der dritten Generation überhaupt lohnt, oder vielleicht schafft es AMD, bis dahin was vernünftiges heraus zu bringen, nicht wie diese schwachsinn viel zu teure XT karten.


----------



## Beershizz (8. August 2019)

Asus Vega 64 Strix  auf Ghetto Mod weil es für OC bei dem Modell echt nötig ist. 

Geht ab wie ein... geölter Blitz  ^~^
Kostet bald nur noch 300€. Auf Rtx2070 Niveau


----------



## Melcland (8. August 2019)

bis vor kurzem die 1070 Gamerock Premium. Jetzt die 2070 Super direkt von Nvidia weil das Design mir so gefallen hat.


----------



## cryon1c (8. August 2019)

Ziemlich guter Schnitt, repräsentiert auch wirklich PC-Gamer und ihre Hardware die so benutzt wird. Vega ist n wenig zu oft vertreten, draußen sind mehr GeForce-Karten in diesem Leistungsbereich unterwegs (und auch verbaut).

1080Ti ist nach wie vor King was Leistung, Preis, VRAM und viele andere Sachen angeht, 2080Ti war als Upgrade einfach zu teuer für viele (bei den meisten ist die Schmerzgrenze unter 1000€ für die GPU, auch bei Release).


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. August 2019)

Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 590


----------



## TheComedian18 (8. August 2019)

Erstrechner: Asus Strix GTX 1080 Advanced
Zweitrechner: Gigabyte GT 1030 passiv


----------



## Hogger93 (8. August 2019)

Sapphire R9 390
Funktioniert sogar sehr gut in WQHD. Wenn man die Grafikregler etwas bedienen kann, läuft vieles noch auf durchschnittlich hohen Details. 
Dank Freesync kann man in langsameren Spielen auch auf 60 fps verzichten. 
Zur Zeit spiele ich hauptsächlich F1 2019 und darin blüht die Karte dank DX12 förmlich auf.
Ich denke in 1-2 Jahren wird aufgerüstet aber aktuell gibt es keinen Grund für mich. 
VG


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. August 2019)

Eine XFX Radeon RX 470 4GB mit Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III

Läuft super leise und sehr Kühl (~35°C @700RPM Idle und ~55°C @1500 RPM Last)


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

Ne RTX2080... "@SUPER"? Also +~150 MHz GPU und mit 8000 MHz vRAM. Dürfte etwa auf ner Super ab Werk landen.


----------



## BikeRider (8. August 2019)

RTX 2080 Dual von Asus


----------



## Ion_Tichy (8. August 2019)

XFX RX 480 8gb mit Arctic Twin Turbo II.
Wird erst getauscht wenn es für Full HD mit mittleren Details nicht mehr reicht.
Die neue müsste mindestens 60% schneller sein, zudem von AMD wegen Free Sync.


----------



## Research (8. August 2019)

970m 6GByte


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2019)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> XFX RX 480 8gb mit Arctic Twin Turbo II.
> Wird erst getauscht wenn es für Full HD mit mittleren Details nicht mehr reicht.
> Die neue müsste mindestens 60% schneller sein, zudem von AMD wegen Free Sync.



https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...D-Radeon-Preissturz-Vega-64-219-Euro-1301884/ 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom "4" GB. Reicht noch, war aber nie wirklich zufrieden mit dem Teil. Dumm, wie ich war, hab ich's wegen der Optik gekauft, aber der obenliegende Kühlkörper ist nicht sooo pralle. Außerdem fing einer der Lüfter irgendwann an unter Last zu rasseln, und fiepen tut das Ding wie die meisten 970er sowieso. Was Grafikkarten angeht, verfolgt mich das Pech. Immer irgendein Problem mit Coils oder Lüftern.

Mir kitzelt es neuerdings in den Upgradefingern, aber dann müsste gleich ein komplett neuer PC her, und alles auf einmal ist immer eine Stange Geld.


----------



## gaussmath (8. August 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Unverändert eine Wassergekühlte RTX2080ti.
> AMD immer noch zu langsam, nVidia selber hat noch nichts schnelleres, also habe ich keine Wahl als das alte Ding zu behalten.



Ich fühle mit dir. Die restriktive Marktlage zwingt uns, die olle Karte weiter zu verwenden. Wann gibt's endlich was neues? 

Wieso kann man keine Zweitstimme abgeben? Meine Radeon VII wird leider nicht mitgezählt und fühlt sich daher diskriminiert.


----------



## DocVersillia (8. August 2019)

[X] RTX 2070

und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben. Reicht mir dicke für FHD.....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso kann man keine Zweitstimme abgeben? Meine Radeon VII wird leider nicht mitgezählt und fühlt sich daher diskriminiert.



"Wenn ihr mehrere Systeme habt, zählt die (aktuell) meistgenutzte Grafikkarte."

Mathematisch kann nur eine Grafikkarte "meistgenutzt" sein.  Weichen wir das auf, wird die Intention des Polls verwässert. Wir wählen Grafikkarten in Tests oft anhand ihrer Verbreitung aus.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ion_Tichy (8. August 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...D-Radeon-Preissturz-Vega-64-219-Euro-1301884/
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Habe ich natürlich gelesen, aber wie gesagt langt mir die 480 im Moment völlig. 
Zudem müsste ich noch einen anderen Kühler verbauen.


----------



## ReVan1199 (8. August 2019)

Immer noch eine GTX 970, weil einfach eine gute und preiswerte Grafikkarte fehlt. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die 5700er entwickeln werden, eine für 350€ mit guten Kühler würde ich kaufen.


----------



## Mahoy (8. August 2019)

Nach wie vor ersatzweise mit der aus dem Zweitrechner "entwendeten" RX 570, nachdem die Geforce abgeraucht ist.

Ich spiele derzeit einfach nichts, was ein Update rechtfertigen würde, daher kann ich erst einmal entspannt abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## gaussmath (9. August 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Wenn ihr mehrere Systeme habt, zählt die (aktuell) meistgenutzte Grafikkarte."



Wenn die Radeon VII die von mir meistgenutzte Karte fürs Gaming wäre, wäre ich vermutlich schon längst aus dem Fenster gesprungen oder hätte die Karte aus demselbigen geschmissen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (9. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn die Radeon VII die von mir meistgenutzte Karte fürs Gaming wäre, wäre ich vermutlich schon längst aus dem Fenster gesprungen oder hätte die Karte aus demselbigen geschmissen.



Ok? Kaufen würde ich sie mir nun auch nicht aber das wäre dann vielleicht doch etwas überzogen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. August 2019)

Seit je her, eine KFA² nVidia GeForce GTX 1080 (ohne Ti). 

Kann mich nicht beklagen über das Alter ... die Generation. Spiele eh meistens nur alte PC Spiele, und neue Spiele nur maximal in Full HD bei 75Hz. Teilweise laufen die Lüfter gar nicht, oder mit Idle Geschwindigkeit beim Spielen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2019)

Bei mir ist es die RX 580 Nitro 8 GiB und die GTX 1050ti G1 Gaming 4 GiB.


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2019)

Immer noch eine GTX 970.

Ich zocke jetzt aber nur noch selten,

so langsam verschieben sich die Prioritäten

auf andere Dinge.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich zocke jetzt aber nur noch selten,
> 
> so langsam verschieben sich die Prioritäten
> 
> auf andere Dinge.


Und wenn du spielst, dann bestimmt so spannende Spiele wie "Angler Simulator". Oder?

Edit: Oder "Goat Simulator"?


----------



## DataDino (10. August 2019)

GTX 1070 und voll zufrieden. Spiele eh nur in FullHD. Mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. August 2019)

selbst umgebaute wassergekühlte 1080ti  seit Release März 2017 ( die ist nur kurz ca 30 min original gelaufen um zu schauen ob sie auch funktioniert  ^^ ), die muss noch halten bis mindestens  50-80% mehr Leistung kommt , sonst lohnt sich der Wasserkühler nicht


----------



## Ru3bo (11. August 2019)

Spiele grad noch auf einem Notebook. Daher nur eine NVIDIA 940mx.


----------



## 4B11T (12. August 2019)

Die aktuell rund 8% für die 2080ti überraschen mich dann doch etwas! Hätte mit max. 4 bis 5% gerechnet.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. August 2019)

Du bist im Extrem Forum. Ein Wunder das es so wenig sind.


----------



## Lennfant (12. August 2019)

Im Dezember 2016 eine MSI 1070 Gaming X für 450 Euro neu geschossen, die immer noch 1A läuft. Das Verlangen nach etwas neuerem ist voll da, jedoch wird vorher vermutlich ein neuer Prozessor sowie ein Upgrade von Full HD kommen..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2019)

Lennfant schrieb:


> Im Dezember 2016 eine MSI 1070 Gaming X für 450 Euro neu geschossen, die immer noch 1A läuft. Das Verlangen nach etwas neuerem ist voll da, jedoch wird vorher vermutlich ein neuer Prozessor sowie *ein Upgrade von Full HD* kommen..



... und spätestens *dann* eine neue GPU. 

Ach, ja:

[x] Geforce RTX 2080 Ti beerbt Titan X Pascal

Speicher-Downgrade, dafür ein gutes Drittel höhere Performance und Raytracing-Spielerei. Beben 2 RTX ist wirklich fesch in 4K.  Allerdings ist der Bump in traditionell berechneten Spielen überschaubar (wie erwartet). Der Wechsel erfolgte primär, weil endlich jemand ein starkes Modell für eine angenehm dreistellige Summe offeriert hat. Ich gehe jedoch stark davon aus, dass die Turing-Ti längst nicht so ausdauernd sein wird wie die TXP, welche mehr als zwei Jahre überlebt hat. Mitte 2020 klingt nach Spaß.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ach, ja:
> 
> [x] Geforce RTX 2080 Ti beerbt Titan X Pascal
> 
> ...


Auch undervolted?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. August 2019)

Selbstverfreilich, sonst wird's schnell ineffizient.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## metalstore (13. August 2019)

(noch?) eine GT940M


----------



## dustyjerk (13. August 2019)

[X] Geforce GTX 1070

Ich bin dann wohl einer der großen, aber aussterbenden Art 

Die Karte wird aber wohl Anfang 2020 ausgetauscht. Was es dann gibt weiß ich noch nicht so sicher, aber RTX 2070 Super sieht aktuell ganz gut für mich aus.


----------



## Bongripper666 (13. August 2019)

Immer noch eine GTX1060. Mehr habe ich vor 2 Jahren nicht gebraucht und mehr werde ich auch in 2-3 Jahren nicht brauchen.


----------



## Ace (13. August 2019)

Bin von der AMD  Vega64 gewechselt auf die  AMD RX 5700 XT


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. August 2019)

4B11T schrieb:


> Die aktuell rund 8% für die 2080ti überraschen mich dann doch etwas!



Naja, is halt ne recht flotte Karte.
Wer nicht so auf die Kohle gucken muss/will, greift da einfach zu.

Insgesamt konnte man mit solch einem Ausgang aber in etwa rechnen.
Der Turing Anteil nimmt stetig zu, obwohl sich Pascal immer noch wacker schlägt.

Schaut man sich nur die alten, gängigen 1080/1080 Ti an, haben die allein aktuell immer noch so viel % Anteil, wie 2060/super, 2070/super, 2080/super und 2080Ti zusammen.
Tendenz verschiebt sich logischerweise zwar mehr und mehr richtung Turing, aber ich schätze einfach mal, dass es einige gibt, die Turing auch mit "super" auslassen und dann schauen, was es "supergutes"  _nach_ Turing geben wird.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2019)

Ein RX470 mit 8GB VRAM von Sapphire


----------



## chenjung (14. August 2019)

Meine schöne RTX 2060 (6G)

Läuft und ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MajorMuskel (15. August 2019)

Ich habe letztens erst meine Geforce GTX 1060 Dual aus dem Hause Palit gegen eine MSI Gaming Z 1070 getauscht, weil diese günstig bei Kleinanzeigen abzugeben war und ich quasi "tauschen konnte".
Der Unterschied vor allem bei der Bus-Anbindung von 192 auf 256 Bit und den Takt kann man gut merken, war ein schönes Update. Nun möchte ich die Lüftung durch einen Aftermarket Lüfter ein wenig modden, dazu habe ich eben einen Beitrag im Forum erstellt. Daher gern fleißig antworten.

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Silvana_ (15. August 2019)

Geforce GTX 1070 Ti welche wahrscheinlich gegen eine RX 5700 XT oder RTX 2060 Super getauscht wird, bin mir da noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (15. August 2019)

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres die 2080 Ti XC Ultra gehholt und bin von der Leistung nach wie vor begeistert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. August 2019)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Geforce GTX 1070 Ti welche wahrscheinlich gegen eine RX 5700 XT oder RTX 2060 Super getauscht wird, bin mir da noch nicht sicher.



Darf man nach dem Grund fragen, denn sehr viel Sinn ergibt der Tausch leider nicht. Die maximal 20% mehr an Framteimes lohnen doch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach solltest du entweder auf die nächste Generation warten wenn es dir ums Geld geht, oder wenn es um Leistung geht eine deutlich stärkere kaufen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. August 2019)

Mal eine Frage fürs nächste mal: Ich zocke momentan auf einem Laptop mit einer 1050 Ti. Was wähle ich denn da besser aus? 1050 Ti oder Mobil-GPU?


----------



## Mahoy (16. August 2019)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage fürs nächste mal: Ich zocke momentan auf einem Laptop mit einer 1050 Ti. Was wähle ich denn da besser aus? 1050 Ti oder Mobil-GPU?



Ich würde "1050 Ti" wählen, da die mobile Variante in Sachen Shader und Co. vollumfänglich der Desktop-Version entspricht.


----------



## Neronimo (16. August 2019)

[x] _GTX 980 

_Dient mir jetzt seit 2015 gut, ich liebäugle aber derzeit mir der 5700 XT . Sehe dass sich hier ja schon einige dafür entschieden haben...


----------



## Lowry (17. August 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ... und spätestens *dann* eine neue GPU.
> 
> Ach, ja:
> 
> ...



Welches Modell ist es denn geworden? Und wie genau betreibst du sie? Curve Undervolting?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. August 2019)

AMD 4350 - richtig alt. Aber reicht momentan.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. August 2019)

Vielleicht wäre auch mal eine Umfrage angebracht wieviele RTX2080ti schon bei Usern kaputt gingen. Angeblich vielen die ja sehr oft aus. Ich habe meine erste immer noch, läuft täglich und macht keine Probleme.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. August 2019)

das war hauptsächelich ein Problem der ersten charge, danach soll es deutlich besser geworden sein, wobei man im Luxx öfter über defekte karten liest. Andererseits, was die da mit Ihren Karten im Sammler angeblich so anstellen, ...


----------



## SmileyFace (19. August 2019)

Aktuell nutze ich die 6GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC bin auch soweit zufrieden mit der Karte nur bald müsste mal ein Update her.
Weiß nur noch nicht so recht welche xD


----------



## Lowry (19. August 2019)

Ich habe auch noch meine erste 2080Ti. Vermutlich, weil diese Samsung Speicher hat


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. August 2019)

Hat meine nicht mal. Aber ich lasse sie auch nicht übertaktet laufen, das machte ich am Anfang mal um zu sehen was geht. Aber so im Alltag lohnt sich das kaum.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. August 2019)

Seit 2 Jahren unverändert eine 1080 Ti (Asus ROG Strix 11G).

Die neue Ti viel zu teuer und alles andere hat nicht genug Mehrleistung.


----------



## cuthbert (20. August 2019)

Sehe aktuell nach nunmehr fast 5 Jahren immer noch keinen Grund, meine GTX 970 zu ersetzen. Liegt vllt. daran, dass ich nur Full HD zocke und das ging mit der Graka noch annehmbar beim letzten Spiel, welches ich gezockt habe (Witcher 3).

Erst mal steht ein Upgrade vom Rest an (Ryzen), die Graka wird in dem neuen PC auch noch ein neues zu Hause finden, innerhalb der nächsten 5 Jahre aber sicher mal ersetzt werden, sofern ich mit RDR 2 irgendwann mal durch bin auf der Xbox One...


----------



## MineralWasserZ (21. August 2019)

ich bin einer von den 2x User mit IGP.

Es ist im Moment die HD6550D


----------



## Nottulner (24. August 2019)

Spiele schon seit 2014 auf einer 3GB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail).
Kann mich nicht entscheiden welche neue ich mir kaufen soll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2019)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ab der vega 56 pulse wäre alles ein sehr ordentliches Update und der rest ist abhängig von Budget, Grafikanspruch und Auflösung / Bildwiederholrate.


----------



## Tgt79 (25. August 2019)

[X] GTX 1660 Ti im Gaming-PC, ersetzt eine GTX 970 4GB
Im Haupt-Laptop steckt eine Quadro M1200. Der Zweit-PC nutzt momentan die integrierte Vega 11  des Ryzen 5 2400G. Wird aber wahrscheinlich Ende nächsten Jahres mit 'nem neuen Zen 3 /Ryzen 4000 und dem hoffentlich bis dahin erschienen großen Bruder der RX5700 XT ersetzt, Das alte Set wandert dann als HTPC ins Schlafzimmer. Anschließend ist dann wieder der Haupt-PC dran, mal sehen was es bis dahin von Intel und nvidia neues gibt.

Edit: Was ist eigentlich mit dem Signatureditor los? Sobald ich mehr als zwei Zeilen habe, kann ich die Signatur nicht mehr speichern weil ich angeblich das Limit von fünf Zeilen überschreiten würde??


----------



## Vrtra81 (27. August 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre auch mal eine Umfrage angebracht wieviele RTX2080ti schon bei Usern kaputt gingen. Angeblich vielen die ja sehr oft aus. Ich habe meine erste immer noch, läuft täglich und macht keine Probleme.



Hab meine 2., die erste versagte von heute auf morgen (Samsung Speicher), die 2. läuft ohne Probleme seit einiger Zeit


----------



## dbilas (27. August 2019)

[x]Sapphire Vega56
Das ganze undervolted auf 990mv womit nun ein effektiver Boost von 1580/1620Mhz anliegt. Der HBM wurde von 800MHZ auf 920Mhz angehoben. Karte lauft flüsterleise bei maximal 70°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von knapp 30°C.


----------



## laest (27. August 2019)

Da ich mittlerweile nur noch sehr sporadisch Zocke habe ich diese Woche meine Radeon HD 5770 mit 1GB von Club3D in Rente geschickt und mir für einen super Kurs eine RX 480 mit 8GB im Referenz-Design geholt (gebraucht). Das sollte jetzt einige Spiele etwas ansehnlicher machen und auch für aktuelle Spiele noch eine Weile reichen, wenn man nicht unbedingt alles auf Ultra stellt


----------



## seahawk (30. August 2019)

Von der Geforce 1080 auf eine Radeon 5700XT aufgerüstet und es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Von der Geforce 1080 auf eine Radeon 5700XT aufgerüstet und es hat sich gelohnt.


Ernsthaft? So stark dürfte die Leistung ja eigentlich nicht gestiegen sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. August 2019)

Möglicherweise spielt er nur Forza und Battlefield. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2019)

Raff, das konnte natürlich sein, aber das wäre etwas seltsam.
Es kann ja aber auch ganz andere Gründe geben. Warum sich das gelohnt hat 

Aber falls du mal philosophieren möchtest, im PCGH Discord  machen wir sowas gerne


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2019)

[X] VEGA 56 STRIX unter Wasser. bissl undervoltet @ 1680Mhz und 945Mhz HBM2

noch ganz passabel


----------



## trigger831 (30. August 2019)

[X] Geforce GTX 1080 Ti

Evtl. wird nächstes Jahr komplett Tabula rasa gemacht und dann auf RTX gesetzt. Stand jetzt,ist mir die Minderleistung zu hoch.


----------



## sesharim (31. August 2019)

Wiel lange wird es wohl dauern bis man die 1080ti austauschen kann ? 
Ich meine damit min. 100% mehrleistung bei selbem preis in meinem fall 600€ neu.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

sesharim schrieb:


> Wiel lange wird es wohl dauern bis man die 1080ti austauschen kann ?
> Ich meine damit min. 100% mehrleistung bei selbem preis in meinem fall 600€ neu.



Boah ey, 5 Jahre?


----------



## reinhardrudi (1. September 2019)

GTX1080ti


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. September 2019)

"Buchmäßig" nach wie vor meine GTX Titan X, die kommt auch mit ins neue System und wird sicher noch einige Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten. Da der alte Rechner mit dem i5 3570K allerdings zerlegt ist, kriegt die Titan quasi jetzt ihren "Urlaub"


----------



## elbandi (2. September 2019)

Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit meiner alten Dame GTX 1080 OC!! Gesamtsystem ist für mich entscheidend.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. September 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn ihr gerade aufgerüstet habt, dann schreibt doch bitte dazu, von welcher auf welche Grafikkarte.


Von Vega 56 Nano auf RX5700XT


----------



## LastManStanding (4. September 2019)

1080Ti...



sesharim schrieb:


> Wiel lange wird es wohl dauern bis man die 1080ti austauschen kann ?
> Ich meine damit min. 100% mehrleistung bei selbem preis in meinem fall 600€ neu.



ja darauf warte ich auch, so etwa 70%+, mehr ginge ja auch^^. Aber bestimmt  wenigstens noch bis 2023 ehr länger... und 600€ wird da wohl sicher Höchstens der Gebrauchtpreis sein.


----------



## MineralWasserZ (4. September 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Möglicherweise spielt er nur Forza und Battlefield.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



ich spiel Forza auf der One S 


BTT:

Siehe signatue:
MMORPG und Strategie seit 8 Jahren auf der HD 6550D (IGP), 
wenn es ein Spiel sonst nicht auf Konsole gibt auf dem gemieteten Arbeitsrechner auf dem Niveau einer Stock 1080 aber mit 16GB


----------



## bastian123f (5. September 2019)

Bin immernoch bei der guten alten Fury. Aber ich liebäugle gerade mit einer 2080 Super. Allerdings ist es eher die Sache des wollens anstatt brauchens


----------



## x-freeman (7. September 2019)

Hab meine 1 Jahr lang genutzte 1070 durch eine 2080 Ti ersetzt. Ziemlich genau doppelte Leistung. Endlich kann ich BFV auf meinem 43" HDR-Monitor in UHD und Ultra spielen. Das leider für ziemlich viel Kohle, aber ist ja nur Geld . Hätte AMD genommen, wenn es eine echte Alternative gegeben hätte. Aber die konzentrieren sich ja bekanntlich im Moment auf Mittelklasse-Karten.


----------



## giovanne2004 (9. September 2019)

Sapphire RX580 Pulse


----------



## Orth (10. September 2019)

[X] Eine RTX 2060 Super, löste die GTX 970 ab. Für mich in FHD super.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (10. September 2019)

RX 5700 XT (update von nvidia GTX 1060)


----------



## JanJake (10. September 2019)

R9 390... 

geplant wenn es mal drin ist die 5700. 

Aber was solls, dann wird die 390 eben im November 4 bei mir.


----------



## fox40phil (18. September 2019)

Heftig wie viele ein >1k€ GPU "haben". 
Werde noch ne Weile mit der RX 480 bei 1200p verbleiben. Bis es 2080RTX Leistung für so 300€ gibt. Oder eine "5700XT" auf 250€ rutscht^^. Was sind schon 3 Jahre für eine GPU.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. September 2019)

Wenn man, wie ich, die beste Grafik mit möglichst vielen fps in UHD haben will, hat man keine Wahl als viel Geld für Grafikkarten auszugeben. 
3 Jahre für eine GPU? In meinen inzwischen gut 25 Jahren mit PC hatte ich noch nie Grafikkarten länger als 2 Jahre. Meist nur ein Jahr. Wie kann man so Zeug so lange nutzen?


----------



## Loksi (19. September 2019)

Eine GTX960m in meinem XMG P505.


----------



## XXTREME (20. September 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wenn man, wie ich, die beste Grafik mit möglichst vielen fps in UHD haben will, hat man keine Wahl als viel Geld für Grafikkarten auszugeben.
> 3 Jahre für eine GPU? In meinen inzwischen gut 25 Jahren mit PC hatte ich noch nie Grafikkarten länger als 2 Jahre. Meist nur ein Jahr. Wie kann man so Zeug so lange nutzen?


Jup nach einem Jahr wird die Graka getauscht/aufgerüstet, CPU nach 2 Jahren...wofür hab ich nen PC .

[x] RTX 2070


----------



## Corsair_Fan (20. September 2019)

immer noch meine 1080Ti und die wird noch länger bleiben reicht immer noch für aktuelle Games massig


----------



## yilem76 (20. September 2019)

Zweite 2080ti.
Die erste ist abgeraucht.


----------



## the_villaiNs (20. September 2019)

Vor zwei Monaten geupgraded von 960 4GBoc auf 1060 6GB


----------



## Knutowskie (22. September 2019)

Zotac RTX 2080 Super AMP

vorher Asus ROG Strix 1080 OC


----------



## Firefly243 (27. September 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Seit über 2 Jahren die 1080 ti. Gääähn... Weckt mich, wenn es was besseres - im Sinne von schneller UND bezahlbar - gibt.



Exakt das gleiche bei mir. Mehr Leistung könnte ich gut brauchen, aber die Preise bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (29. September 2019)

Firefly243 schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche bei mir. Mehr Leistung könnte ich gut brauchen, aber die Preise bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen.



Sehe ich genauso.

Immer noch hier eine langsame aber leise R9 380, die ich immer noch als Fehlkauf betrachte. Es sollte eine 1060er kurd darauf nachfolgen, aber die waren mir damals zu teuer im Endeffekt, weil man je erst geld ausgegeben hat. Wer zu lange wartet wurde dann bestraft. 
Eine Vega sollte dann folgen, aber auch da hat die letzten Jahre der GPU Preiswahn einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.  Momentan habe ich eine 5700XT im visier, die dann doch Preis/Leistung und etwas Zukunftssicherheit bringt.
Für Gelegemheitsspieler wie mich ist das aber eher nur Zahlenspielerei. Im Endeffekt zählt sehr geringer Verbrauch und eine leise Karte, denn zu 99% ist die einfach im Idle.


----------



## redeye5 (29. September 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Seit über 2 Jahren die 1080 ti. Gääähn... Weckt mich, wenn es was besseres - im Sinne von schneller UND bezahlbar - gibt.



Das denke ich mir auch. Um nicht einzuschlafen habe ich, mit etwas Glück bei Kleinanziegen, für 50 € von einer 2,5 Jahre alten 1080ti auf eine wenige Monate alte 2080 wechseln können. Ob sich das gelohnt hat? Naja... ich wollte halt basteln 

Das Speicherdowngrade ist bei WQHD und dem etwas besseren Speichermanagement noch zu verschmerzen. Eine spürbare Mehrleistung ist natürlich nur in Ausnahmefällen vorhanden.
Immerhin konnte ich Metro Exodus so mal mit Raytracing zocken. Einen Wow-Effekt hatte ich aber nur in 2-3 Szenen, ansonsten ist das für mich echt noch kein Killer-Feature (Control habe ich allerdings noch nicht gezockt).


----------



## onlygaming (29. September 2019)

GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH

Karte hat vor nem Monat neue WLP bekommen und reicht leistungsmäßig locker aus. Wird mich wohl noch ein paar Jährchen begleiten.


----------



## streega (29. September 2019)

Ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn meine GTX 1080ti gegen eine 2080ti zu tauschen ... Sie rockt einfach noch alles was ich so zocke in Bestform.


----------



## FaustDick (1. Oktober 2019)

streega schrieb:


> Ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn meine GTX 1080ti gegen eine 2080ti zu tauschen ... Sie rockt einfach noch alles was ich so zocke in Bestform.



Das sind halt die Leute die meinen unbedingt in 4K spielen zu müssen, die sich eine 2080Ti holen; allein für die höhere Auflösung wrden die Scheine reihenweise verbrannt, obwohl der Unterschied für das menschliche Auge recht gering ist. Für FullHD brauch ich aktuell nix weiter als eine 130 Eur teure RX 570.


----------



## sereksim (2. Oktober 2019)

R9 390, bis jetzt ohne Probleme/Einschränkungen ^^


----------



## Mike- (3. Oktober 2019)

Bis zum PC Totalschaden vor 3 Jahren hatte ich die GTX760 verbaut, jetzt gleich bestelle ich die RX5700 von AMD, eigentlich war ich voll der NVIDIA Fanboy, aber ich sattle jetzt nach und nach auf AMD um, in 1-2 Jahren fliegt der fast 10 Jahre alte i-5 4690k raus. 


Mir reicht FHD bzw mit dem richtigen TV WQHD. Für das minimal bessere 4K Bild gebe ich nicht das doppelte und dreifache für die Grafikkarte aus. Für mich ist das Geld rauswerfen, das man wo anders gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Oktober 2019)

Allerdings will ich kurz anmerken, dass der 4690k erst 2024 zehn Jahre alt wird. -> Intel(R) Core™ i5-4690K Prozessor (6 MB Cache, bis zu 3,90 GHz) Produktspezifikationen


----------



## Mike- (3. Oktober 2019)

Jo das kann sein.

Was mich extrem wundert wieso 10x mehr zur RX 5700 XT greifen anstatt zur RX 5700. Die XT braucht bestimmt 20% mehr Strom beim zocken, was leistet die mehr an FPS? Keine 10%, die Lüfter werden lauter sein & die Karte wird wärmer.

Wieso tun das so viele, oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler ?


----------



## addicTix (3. Oktober 2019)

1080 Ti

Quasi ne 2080 mit 11 GB VRAM, also bin ich ja fast aufm neuesten Stand


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Bis zum PC Totalschaden vor 3 Jahren hatte ich die GTX760 verbaut, jetzt gleich bestelle ich die RX5700 von AMD, eigentlich war ich voll der NVIDIA Fanboy, aber ich sattle jetzt nach und nach auf AMD um, in 1-2 Jahren fliegt der fast 10 Jahre alte i-5 4690k raus.
> 
> 
> Mir reicht FHD bzw mit dem richtigen TV WQHD. Für das minimal bessere 4K Bild gebe ich nicht das doppelte und dreifache für die Grafikkarte aus. Für mich ist das Geld rauswerfen, das man wo anders gebrauchen könnte.



Der i5 4690K  kam vor 5 Jahren raus


----------



## WayneJucktz (3. Oktober 2019)

Momentan habe ich noch eine Geforce gtx 1050 ti..Die wird jedoch im Laufe des nächsten Jahres weichen.


----------



## Mike- (3. Oktober 2019)

Haha okay okay, ich habe jetzt selber geschaut, du hast recht. Ich hatte vorher den i-5 4570 der mir verreckt ist nachdem ich Tee ins Gehäuse gekippt habe, den hatte ich 2012 gekauft.

Nichtsdestotrotz sieht alles danach aus das der Sockel 1150 und die ersten 4-5 Intel Generationen bald ausgedient haben, ich wollte eigentlich ein besseres Mainboard kaufen aber die Auswahl ist verschwindend gering und recht kostspielig, das macht keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz sieht alles danach aus das der Sockel 1150 und die ersten 4-5 Intel Generationen bald ausgedient haben, ich wollte eigentlich ein besseres Mainboard kaufen aber die Auswahl ist verschwindend gering und recht kostspielig, das macht keinen Sinn mehr.



Lohnt nicht mehr in den alten Sockel zu investieren. Mehr als 4 Kerne gibt es da ja eh nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2019)

Das ist nur dann interessant, wenn man das für Aufgaben mit geringerer Leistungsanforderung nutzen will, und die Teile quasi geschenkt bekommt.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2019)

[x] 2080 Ti .... konnte mich nicht bremsen.


----------



## Donny85 (6. Oktober 2019)

eine wassergekühlte 2080 Ti


----------



## Finallin (6. Oktober 2019)

[X] - EVGA 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra


----------



## Fahal (6. Oktober 2019)

Hey,

also ich besitze derzeit eine Asus Strix 1060. Gefühlt ist die auch irgendwie schon in die Jahre gekommen, dabei kommt die mir gar nicht so alt vor. x.x
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass ich bei dem PimpMyPC vlt. gewinne. 
Ich denke spätestens nächstes Jahr werde ich mir eine neue von Nvidia holen, mit 7nm, wie man mir sagte.


----------



## Kraizee (7. Oktober 2019)

[X] _Radeon RX 480_, allerdings nur mit 4GiB. Ist dringend Zeit für Weihnachtsgeld


----------



## Pegasus60 (7. Oktober 2019)

KFA2 Geforce RTX  2080


----------



## WiP3R (13. Oktober 2019)

Radeon RX 64 Vega XFX mit Watercool Heatkiller


----------



## dustyjerk (15. Oktober 2019)

Moment, was? Der größte Teil hier hat ne Titan V?! Was zur Hölle?!


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Oktober 2019)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Moment, was? Der größte Teil hier hat ne Titan V?! Was zur Hölle?!



... vor allem, wo gibt es die zu kaufen? Das sind bestimmt Schreibfehler 
.


----------



## Golgor (15. Oktober 2019)

bei mir läuft ne Radeon VII. 
undervolted, leicht übertaktet mit lüfter ghetto mod.
vorher war es ne GTX 970.


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2019)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Moment, was? Der größte Teil hier hat ne Titan V?! Was zur Hölle?!



Es gab durch eine Umstellung im Frontend einen Bug, der bei Abstimmungen die Darstellung der Quickpolls zerschossen hat.
Die Abstimmungs-Daten hat das nicht geändert - wir haben die Darstellung wieder hinbekommen und auch den Bug behoben.


----------



## dustyjerk (15. Oktober 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gab durch eine Umstellung im Frontend einen Bug, der bei Abstimmungen die Darstellung der Quickpolls zerschossen hat.
> Die Abstimmungs-Daten hat das nicht geändert - wir haben die Darstellung wieder hinbekommen und auch den Bug behoben.



Meine Armut hat mich schon selbst angekotzt ;D Eine Titan V klingt auch irgendwie realistischer.


----------



## Fox-RLP- (22. Oktober 2019)

NVIDIA RTX 2070. Genauer eine Asus ROG STRIX RTX 2070 8GB OC, wird sich frühestens mit der Etablierung der neuen NVIDIA-Reihe Ampere ändern. Wenn die Preise akzeptabel sind...


----------



## TheRealUrbi (22. Oktober 2019)

EVGA GTX 980 SC. Da ich noch auf Full HD spiele geht es, aber langsam wird es dünn...


----------



## dealda (22. Oktober 2019)

Immoment hab ich nur die AMD Radeon Vega 11 in meiner 2400g@1550mhz und 1500mhz Ram.
 Die wird in naher Zukunft durch was besseres (1060/1070/vega56) ersetzt.


----------



## Syrjask (22. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir werkelt noch eine Geforce 960. Die muss auch dringend ausgetauscht werden, aber ich warte auch noch die nächste Grafikkartengeneration ab. Die Preise gerade im High-End bereich sind ja nicht mehr feierlich. Wird Zeit, dass AMD NVida Feuer unterm Hintern macht, dann fallen die GraKa Preise hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## HamaSmith (24. Oktober 2019)

Bisher eine  GTX 970 gepart mir einem Ryzen 1600x. Eine für mich, super Kombi in FHD. Einziges Problem war nur der Lüfter. Der wurde getauscht.


----------



## Valdiralita (25. Oktober 2019)

Bin letzten Monat von einer 1070 auf eine 1080Ti umgestiegen. Nettes upgrade für 150€


----------



## Opus_Dei (26. Oktober 2019)

Eine R9 390X unter Wasser. Für Full HD in den meisten AAA Titeln, bei mittleren Grafikeinstellungen noch über 60FPS


----------



## Daddioandre (27. Oktober 2019)

Von einer zusammengeflickten ASUS GTX 650 Ti zu einer ASUS GTX 1060. 

Die war eigentlich nur als Übergang gedacht, da ich eigentlich eine GTX 1660ti wollte.


----------



## KarpatenWilli (29. Oktober 2019)

Daddioandre schrieb:


> Von einer zusammengeflickten ASUS GTX 650 Ti zu einer ASUS GTX 1060.
> 
> Die war eigentlich nur als Übergang gedacht, da ich eigentlich eine GTX 1660ti wollte.



Spekuliere auch auf die GTX 1660ti, sobald ich eine finde fliegt meine 1060er raus


----------



## 10jpr (29. Oktober 2019)

[X] GTX 1650 

Eigentlich zu teuer für das gebotene, aber Nvidia liefert immerhin noch Treiber für mein OS.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Oktober 2019)

Mittlerweile wieder eine GTX 1070, nachdem ich übergangsweise mit einer RX 570 allerdings auch ganz gut ausgekommen bin.

Die 1070 ja von der Leistung her letztlich auch eine 1660 Ti, nur mit mehr VRAM und einer sehr geringfügig höheren Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2019)

[X] Radeon 7 @ 2 GHz


P.S. Gruß an den 1 Titan V User


----------



## SoCloseToToast (31. Oktober 2019)

Seit dieser Woche: (Gigabyte) GeForce GTX 980 --> (KFA2) GeForce RTX 280 Super


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2019)

[X] RX580 8 GiB.

Wieso wird im Forumheader für die Umfrage geworben, wenn die geschlossen ist?


----------



## matizzle (3. November 2019)

Habe vor kurzem aufgerüstet. Von einer GTX 1060 Phoenix (6GB) auf eine Sapphire RTX 5700 XT Nitro+. Zudem ist noch ein 32" 144Hz dazugekommen auf den ich spiele. Der 2.te Bildschirm ist ein einfacher 24" 60 Hz von LG.


----------



## GamesBond91 (4. November 2019)

GTX 1660 TI seit 3 Monaten, für mich die beste Grafikkarte derzeit für FULL HD. Battlefield V läuft damit wie Butter


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieso wird im Forumheader für die Umfrage geworben, wenn die geschlossen ist?


Weil es noch keine neue Umfrage gibt?


----------



## seileca (6. November 2019)

MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z


----------



## Pipoi (6. November 2019)

Radeon RX580. Da ich mit NC-Headset spiele und die Lüfter nicht höre->Völlig begeistert bei dem Preis von 150€


----------



## Sven1404 (12. November 2019)

MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X


----------



## hugobratfett (12. November 2019)

PNY RTX 2080


----------



## redlabour (14. November 2019)

Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 OC - 8 Gbyte


----------



## EoptimizeR (14. November 2019)

redlabour schrieb:


> Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 OC - 8 Gbyte



dito, aber ohne OC


----------



## Semskij (15. November 2019)

RX Vega 64...Absolut zufrieden damit...bis jetzt


----------



## reinhardrudi (17. November 2019)

Asus ROK 1080TI OC

mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## texmayhem (19. November 2019)

RX480 8GB


----------



## TurboThoger (22. November 2019)

Geforce RTX 2070 Super


----------



## tillmann221 (22. November 2019)

GTX 970 in nem System von 2011 (Preis Leistung top aber langsam muss was komplett neues her)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. November 2019)

@tillmann221
Aber mit der neuen Anschaffung würde ich noch warten, über Weihnachten sinken die Preise sowieso nicht. Nächstes Jahr steig Intel in den Grafikkartenmarkt ein, dass bedeutet das der Konkurrenzkampf steigt, man bekommt also günstigere Karten - egal von welchem Hersteller. Nvidia bringt auch ihre neuen 7nm Karten auf den Markt, da darf man sich einen deutlichen Leistungssprung erhoffen. Bei AMD, naja offen gesagt weiß ich gar nicht was die vorhaben, die stecken gerade in einem Loch, da gibt es nur Wunschträume die als Gerüchte getarnt sind, die können sich scheinbar entweder nur auf den CPU oder nur auf den GPU Markt konzentrieren, beides überfordert sie offenbar.


----------



## Cpt_Trips (23. November 2019)

Immer noch eine GTX 970, soll aber spätestens nächstes Jahr getauscht werden. Nur macht es mir Nvidia z. Zt. nicht einfach. 

Tante Edit sagt: "Heftig, wie viele hier eine 1080 Ti oder eine 2080 Ti haben. Sind ja nicht ganz günstig, sag ich mal."


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2019)

Cpt_Trips schrieb:


> Tante Edit sagt: "Heftig, wie viele hier eine 1080 Ti oder eine 2080 Ti haben. Sind ja nicht ganz günstig, sag ich mal."



Es ist auf jeden Fall billiger, unüberprüfbar bestimmte Hardware in einer Umfrage anzukreuzen, als sie zu kaufen. 

Natürlich ohne jetzt jemandem etwas unterstellen zu wollen ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. November 2019)

Wir befinden uns hier in einem Enthusiasten Forum und nicht bei zb Steam oder Gamestar wo sich die breite Masse herumtreibt, das HighEnd Hardware hier Oberwasser hat ist nicht ungewöhnlich, das war schon immer so, auch die Themen bzw die Artikel in den Heften und auf der Hauptseite zeigen das schon immer, schaut euch einfach mal andere Umfragen an, die zeigen dasselbe.

@Mahoy


> Natürlich ohne jetzt jemandem etwas unterstellen zu wollen ...


Du schreibst das eine und behauptet das Gegenteil, ja ne is klar *Hust*
Was ist dann bei den CPUs, muss man hierbei dann ebenfalls das gleiche in Rot befürchten, weil sich die Lage deutlich geändert hat?
Nein, einfach NEIN!
Hier wird das bessere gekauft, bei GPUs ist es nun mal Nvidia, wo AMD schon lange nichts mehr vernünftiges im HighEnd bringen konnte, schau dir den ersten Beitrag an wo dieselbe Umfrage über Jahre hinweg aufgezeigt wird, sehen und verstehen wollen.
Bei CPUs war lange Intel der Primus, aber jetzt sind ist AMD quasi ebenbürtig für weniger Geld - ohne zich Sicherheitslücken.
Du jagst Geister wo es keine gibt!


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2019)

;10110100 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mahoy
> Du schreibst das eine und behauptet das Gegenteil, ja ne is klar *Hust*



Formulierung der prinzipiellen Möglichkeit != Unterstellung.

Wenn ich feststelle, dass es hier möglich ist angepisst zu sein, unterstelle ich dir ja auch nicht, dass du es wärst. Obwohl ich in deinem Fall irgendwie den Eindruck habe, du wärst es, warum auch immer.



> Was ist dann bei den CPUs, muss man hierbei dann ebenfalls das gleiche in Rot befürchten, weil sich die Lage deutlich geändert hat?
> Hier wird das bessere gekauft, bei GPUs ist es nun mal Nvidia, wo AMD schon lange nichts mehr vernünftiges im HighEnd bringen konnte, schau dir den ersten Beitrag an wo dieselbe Umfrage über Jahre hinweg aufgezeigt wird, sehen und verstehen wollen.



Ach so, daher weht der Wind. Entschuldige, aber du bist auf dem falschen Dampfer. Wenn ich festhalte, dass bei Umfragen auch Wunschdenken im Spiel sein kann, ist es komplett unerheblich, wer das jeweilige Objekt der Begierde herstellt. Dasselbe gilt für den Umstand, dass Besitzer prestigeträchtiger Hardware diese lieber in einer Umfrage bekanntgeben als Leute, die weniger potente Hardware nutzen.

Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung, dass das Ergebnis in einem Enthusiastenforum nicht ungewöhnlich oder gar unmöglich ist, dass tatsächlich überproportional High-End-Hardware vertreten ist. Allerdings betreffen viele Themen im Forum auch Midrange-/Lowend-Systeme, was die Vermutung nahelegt, dass diese Anwender entweder nicht so gerne an der Umfrage teilnehmen oder eben doch reinschreiben, was sie gerne hätten und nicht das, was sie tatsächlich besitzen.
Was übrigens die Aussagekraft der Umfrage nichts schmälert, denn schließlich geht es nicht darum, Käufe festzustellen, sondern um die Neigungen/Interessen der Leser. Und dafür ist es egal, ob man die genannte Hardware wirklich hat, ihren Kauf plant oder nur ganz fern davon träumt.

Also bitte immer ganz entspannt bleiben und nicht gleich zum Fanwar ausrücken, wenn gar kein Krieg erklärt wurde.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. November 2019)

> Formulierung der prinzipiellen Möglichkeit != Unterstellung.


Das klingt aber ganz anders als eine prinzipielle Möglichkeit.


> Es ist auf jeden Fall billiger, unüberprüfbar bestimmte Hardware in einer Umfrage anzukreuzen, als sie zu kaufen.


Denn dadurch unterstellst du das alle Umfragen Wertlos sind.



> dass bei Umfragen auch Wunschdenken im Spiel sein kann


Ich glaube du hast den Sinn hinter der Umfrage nicht ganz verstanden, hier wird erfragt was man hat und nicht was man sich erträumt, ich glaube kaum das sich so viele Personen alte/schwache Karten wünschen.


> Dasselbe gilt für den Umstand, dass Besitzer prestigeträchtiger Hardware  diese lieber in einer Umfrage bekanntgeben als Leute, die weniger  potente Hardware nutzen.


Du konstruierst dir hier etwas zusammen, du kannst dir deinen Denkfehler aber selbst überprüfen, schau mal in die CPU Umfrage.


> Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung, dass das Ergebnis in einem  Enthusiastenforum nicht ungewöhnlich oder gar unmöglich ist, dass  tatsächlich überproportional High-End-Hardware vertreten ist.


Jetzt auf einmal  Ich glaube ich bin nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner für dich, du musst das mit dir selbst ausmachen.


> Allerdings betreffen viele Themen im Forum auch Midrange-/Lowend-Systeme


Ist ja nicht so das dies hier nicht willkommen oder ungewöhnlich ist, außerdem will auch niemand das dies so ist, wenn dies so wäre gebe es PCGHX gar nicht mehr.


> was die Vermutung nahelegt, [...] was sie gerne  hätten und nicht das, was sie tatsächlich besitzen.


Was soll den das bitte bringen, nicht einmal jemanden beeindrucken kann man damit, weil man nicht sieht wer was gewählt hat.


> denn schließlich geht es nicht darum, Käufe festzustellen, sondern um die Neigungen/Interessen der Leser.



Ja genau, ein Radeon R5 230 wählt sicher eine RTX2080Ti, weil ihm LowEnd einfach zu langweilig wird..


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2019)

;10110943 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt aber ganz anders als eine prinzipielle Möglichkeit.



Daran, wie etwas für dich klingt, habe ich keine Aktien. Nur daran, was ich gesagt habe.



> Denn dadurch unterstellst du das alle Umfragen Wertlos sind.



Nein, das mache ich nicht. Wie ich weiter unten im Beitrag übrigens explizit erläutert habe. 



> Ich glaube du hast den Sinn hinter der Umfrage nicht ganz verstanden, hier wird erfragt was man hat und nicht was man sich erträumt, ich glaube kaum das sich so viele Personen alte/schwache Karten wünschen.



Manche Menschen fühlen sich womöglich dem tatsächlichen Ist-Zustand stärker verpflichtet als dem Wunschdenken, andere wiederum nicht.

Welchen Sinn die Umfrage haben soll, ist absolut unerheblich, wenn die Angaben nicht überprüfbar sind. Man erhält dann auf jeden Fall ein Meinungs-, kein Faktenbild. Was allerdings hier, wie nun bereits zweimal gesagt, die Umfrage nicht abwertet.



> Du konstruierst dir hier etwas zusammen, du kannst dir deinen Denkfehler aber selbst überprüfen, schau mal in die CPU Umfrage.



Ja, und nachts ist es kälter als draußen. Du musst schon etwas ausführlicher werden: Welche konkrete Überprüfung soll denn durch eine weitere Umfrage zu einem anderen Thema möglich werden? 



> Jetzt auf einmal  Ich glaube ich bin nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner für dich, du musst das mit dir selbst ausmachen.



Erst einmal suche ich nicht nach einem Ansprechpartner. Du warst es, der meinen Beitrag unbedingt kommentieren musste und jetzt überrascht ist (oder zumindest so tut), dass ich gar nicht das sagen wollte, was du dir zusammengereimt hast.

Zweitens gibt es da nichts auszumachen. Ich habe geschrieben, was ich geschrieben habe und musste nur dir - denn ansonsten scheint es seltsamerweise niemand missverstanden zu haben - erklären, wie ich's meinte. Damit ist die Sache für mich abgeschlossen.


----------



## domiji22 (26. November 2019)

Bis letzte Woche noch eine Zotac 2070 Super Amp und ab heute eine Zotac 2080 Super Amp


----------



## l3e4st (29. November 2019)

Wann werden denn die Preise wieder i.O. eigentlich? Ich rede von 1080 ti für 700€


----------



## cryon1c (29. November 2019)

l3e4st schrieb:


> Wann werden denn die Preise wieder i.O. eigentlich? Ich rede von 1080 ti für 700€



Wenn AMD ihren Hintern auch in die GPU-Bereiche bewegt.

Was so n wenig Konkurrenzdruck tut hat man bei dem 10980XE gesehen - dieselbe CPU, minimale Anpassungen, HALBER Preis. 
Warum? Na weil die Konkurrenz da ist.

Warum sägt Nvidia nicht am Preis? Weil es zu der 1080Ti, 2080 (Super) und der 2080Ti immer noch keine Konkurrenz gibt.


----------



## Blackhock (3. Dezember 2019)

eine GTX 970


----------



## Simeron (3. Dezember 2019)

Geforce RTX 2080, eine zweite folgt noch *-*


----------



## EtheEnthusiast (3. Dezember 2019)

I got the TITAN RTX  oh yes


----------



## iBlack22 (4. Dezember 2019)

ne Asus Ares Vega 56 OC die reicht erst mal


----------



## Laymedown (4. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

da ich dieses Jahr (leider) gezwungen bin auf meinem Laptop zu zocken, nutze ich schon seit Längerem eine Geforce GTX 960m zum Gamen. Da ich allerdings nur WoW (10 Jahre alte Wotlk-Version auf einem P-Server,) CS:GO, LoL, Factorio, AoE und Anno (hier limitiert wohl eher der Laptop i7) spiele, reicht mir die GraKa zumindest derzeit noch aus. Wobei ich darüber nachdenke nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft  up zu graden.


----------



## mike1074 (5. Dezember 2019)

Meine erste Monsterkarte war die 8800Ultra. Dann folgte die GTX285, dann GTX 580, die Heizung GTX 480 habe ich ausnahmsweise mal ausgelassen. Dann GTX 680 4GB, dann GTX 780ti, 980ti, 1080ti und nun eine RTX 2080ti. Was ich aber sagen möchte ist, dass zu Zeiten der 8800Ultra und GTX285, gab es keine Spiele, wo meine Grakas in die Knie gezwungen haben. Heute von der RTX 2080ti, kann ich das leider nicht behaupten. 4K und Ultra, da kann sie schon mal ins schleudern kommen.


----------



## huenni87 (12. Dezember 2019)

Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Habe ja auch nun auf 2080ti gewechselt und ja, so wie früher das man die krasseste Karte hatte die alles gestemmt hat, das ist vorbei. Da muss man bei manchen Spielen wirklich schon viel am Regler drehen und konstante und hohe fps zu bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2019)

Hier geht's weiter: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...e-nutzt-du-derzeit-zum-spielen-q4-2019-a.html 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Januar 2020)

Hier geht's weiter: Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Q1 2020)

MfG
Raff


----------

